# 2x4 planks?



## bigcaps (Mar 4, 2013)

How are those 2x4's attached to the roof? nailed straight through?<br><br>Anyone else use this method?<br>


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Most likely nailed through shingles. We use 60deg. jacks that take a 2x6.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks like they are nailed through the shingles. 

That fall arrest harness and lanyard is shamefully wrong.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

So much wrong with that photo. 

Roof jacks are much better. WHy would you nail through a new roof?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

1985gt said:


> So much wrong with that photo.
> 
> Roof jacks are much better. WHy would you nail through a new roof?


Because Pedro or Miguel needs that money for cervesas, tube of black jack much cheaper.:jester:


----------



## bigcaps (Mar 4, 2013)

Thought maybe there was some trick goin' on, like leavin out a shingle and backfilling or somethin'. Terrible shame to spike a new roof.


----------



## Roofermandan (Feb 10, 2015)

possibly some step flashing nailed to board and nailed under shingle like a jack, i've used this to hold some bundles on a steep roof but hella no way would i be standing on it,
"They should call it "good sense" because its no so common any more"


----------

